# Jack Dempsey scale discoloration - infection or fungus??



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello! 
I have a 5 year old Jack Dempsey cichlid who has been living quite happily in a 165 gallon with a pair of oscars and convicts, and a synodontis catfish which follows him around all day, and he has never had any mentionable health issues until this past weekend. I arrived home on Tuesday to find his side quite discolored and the scales seemingly damaged. He has perfectly normal behavior and is as hungry as always.

I've isolated him since Tuesday and have been treating with maracyn I and maracyn II concurrently.

The thing is, I've never seen anything like this and so I can't tell if it's purely mechanical damage (a **** of a lot of it) or if it's bacterial or fungal in nature.

Pic: 









Thanks for any help//advice you can give regarding this! Any similar experiences?


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

I should also note that there haven't been any recent changes in the tank's stock or water quality; things have been unchanged for years (0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, <30 ppm nitrate)


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i had a similar problem with an oscar. turns out, he was burning himself on the heater. after i installed a heater guard there were no more problems


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

that would make sense, but in this case the heaters have been off -- it's the summer so it stays about 78 in the house. Figure it's a good way to save on electricity bills!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

well its not a result of aggression that's for sure  . It looks like muscle/tissue death or rot, which would be a bacterial infection. No idea how it happened though.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I would continue the Maracyn/II treatment and post back if the condition worsens.


----------



## the General (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello all, 
Can't really tell if it's getting better or worse, or if there's no difference at all.

Pics: 








and 









Still no difference in behavior. He's not really eating now, but I tag that on the antibiotics. He wants it but then spits it out once he gets a good chew and taste. He did swallow one pellet though. Either way, he's well fed so a little fasting won't be the end of him.

any thoughts? Experiences? Are waterborne antibiotics going to be enough?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

looks to me to be some sort of self inflicked accidental damage. I would typically treat this with salt and lots of large water changes. I honestly don't think it's anything to worry about... I'm not a big fan of maracin or maracyn or how ever you spell it LOL I tend to use melafix as it's supposed to be all natural and the fishes appetite does not change. But again, salt and water changes are the way to go. If you start to notice fungus on the wound then I'd start using melafix...


----------

